# Before/After



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

When I was wandering around as a Guest here I always wanted to see before/after pics of GRs. Seeing a little puppy becoming a grown-up GR...And I thought a thread with all of our doggies before/after pics would be great.
It doesn't have to be puppy/adult, it can be before snow/after snow, before beach/after beach....
:wavey:

P.S. I will get an after pic of Ajda asap. Which shows the difference..


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

there have been threads like this before, try doing a search


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

timm said:


> there have been threads like this before, try doing a search


Oh I'm so embarrassed...I did search and couldn't find anything similar, I guess I didn't search well enough. Sorry...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

No big deal... there is no limit on these threads.
Here's a *before* and *after* Sidney...
















Only difference is... *before* he was a little baby and *today* he is just a really big baby!



Sophie *before*/*before* and *now*... she's still too young to actually have an *after*...


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

that looks like a very beautiful after to me..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sophie is adorable and Sidney is so handsome. Love the bright eyes on Sophie 

This is Daisy at about 9 weeks....










And Daisy at 6 years ....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Abbie.....


















Here is Cruiser:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Baby Geddy









Geddy on her 1 year birthday


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OMGosh they are all sooooo beautiful! I had never seen a thread like this either, what a great idea 
!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

*Cooper*

May 31, 2007


Setempber 1, 2007


December 1, 2007
​


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some of Bentley:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What cuties! Bentley is a little fluff ball, and I love the picture of Abbie in her hole!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Aside from my Sidney and Sophie... I swear I can see the adult dog in each of the puppy pix. I bet if all the pictures had been shuffled I could still match-up the correct puppy pix to the corresponding adult pix.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy before he came home..










Murphy a few days after he came home.. 










Murphy in front of the Christmas tree last week


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I never get tired of looking at progressions like these. <<sigh>>


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper before. Can you see why I fell in love with my foster boy?








Jasper now with his sissy Jasmine. I wish I could get rid of the white eyes! Still gorgeous in my opinion.









Danny before. He had a severe heart defect. PDA and SAS. He still has his SAS, but it has gone from a 4-5 to less than a 1 with the repair of the PDA. He was actually in congestive heart failure when he came in as a foster.








And now lying with his sissy:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

monomer said:


> Aside from my Sidney and Sophie... I swear I can see the adult dog in each of the puppy pix. I bet if all the pictures had been shuffled I could still match-up the correct puppy pix to the corresponding adult pix.


That would be a fun thread to do.... if someone could set it up....


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase at 8 weeks:










And Mr. Chase at 1 year:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

This is all I got.  Jesse before:








Jesse after:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

All of the pictures are adorable!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer
12 Weeks - First Night at His Forever Home, Our Home!
One Year - Out Standing in His Pond.
Two Years - Waiting for another Game of Search to begin.​


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tailer
> 
> 12 Weeks - First Night at His Forever Home, Our Home!
> One Year - Out Standing in His Pond.
> Two Years - Waiting for another Game of Search to begin.​


Trailer and Danny must be related. He is on high alert just like Trailer 24/7. And he has the same white spot on his chest.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I love looking at these!

The day he came home










And 2 weeks ago at the park (about 8 1/2 months old). That darn tongue is never in his mouth! :doh:


----------



## MLGARCIA (Dec 2, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures!! They grow up so fast!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I dont have any right now. My computer crashed with all my pictures on it. Waiting for the computer company to get them out of the dead laptop for me.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky at 2 years and 8 weeks...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

These are great! I had to add one of Jasmine. She is half golden after all! I bet that it would be pretty easy to pick out her puppy picture and adult picture out of a line up and make a match. LOL


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Everyone's dogs are beautiful!! 

JimS - Chase looks exactly the same! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is Miss Sienna

7 weeks and 9.75 months


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is a cutie!

I can't get over how grown up these 7-14 month old (after) pups look!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel @ 10 weeks & Diesel at 1 Yr. & 2 Months ... miss those puppy years darn it!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Geesh, he didn't change a bit did he?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Kelsee at 4 months










Kelsee at 17 months










Kelsee at 3 years and 7 weeks pregnant


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "RED" dog*

Rascal at 10 weeks










Rascal at 20 months


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

You and Vern raise some great looking goldens!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Kali before 10 weeks old. Kali after at 18 months


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson at 8 weeks:









at about 4 months:











at about a year:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie on his first day with us (almost 12 weeks)









Here he is at 16 mths


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Tux at 9 weeks. Tux at 1 year old.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow. They are all GReat photos. I'd love to see more.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Another set of Daisy.

*Daisy at 4 months*










*Daisy at 6 years*


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Daisy is just beautiful. I love her white face, and that beautiful smile!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

This is becoming my favorite thread to visit...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Kuddles*

Kuddles @ 7 weeks, 1 yr and today:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Nemo*

Nemo @ 8 wks, 1 yr & now


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Alina*

Alina @ now, 8 wks & 1 yr old. don't know why it did them this way! UMM!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Jesse*

Jesse @ 1 yr a baby & now...


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Wow! He looks pissed in that last picture!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa's 1st birthday!*

Here's my sweet girl, at 2 months, at 10 mnths, and today. She spent her 1st birthday in hospital. Hopefully this is the last surgery, left TPO and OVH. Great thing about it, we get to spend these two weeks together 24/7!! Happy Holidays Everyone!
Tessa's Mom


----------

